# Please try not to laugh



## 84275 (Jan 25, 2013)

My 24 year old daughter is recovering from major brain surgery to save her life, she was determined to finish these dolls for her friends baby boy which is due July, she insisted on NO help from me. 
Considering what she as been through I think they are brilliant & her friend will love them


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

No reason to laugh. She did a fine job.

I trust that she has a good recovery. Thx for sharing.


----------



## Happy knittinggal (Feb 12, 2013)

She did a great job


----------



## Jaybee (Apr 24, 2011)

I love them and I love her spirit. You go girl!


----------



## Oakley (Mar 22, 2011)

They're lovely. Good for her!! And I'm sure the baby will love them.


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

They are unique and anything handmade is surely accepted joyfully. Wishing your daughter a very speedy recovery. My hubby had brain surgery a year ago and is doing quite well.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

.I agree with you. Saying prayers for your daughter for a speedy recovery. I love her little dolls. Know her friend is going to love them


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

Adorable! Prayers for a complete recovery.


----------



## BUSSEY99 (Nov 15, 2011)

I think so too. I say a prayer for your daughter.


----------



## marina1109 (Jan 23, 2013)

My thoughts and prayers are with your daughter and your entire family!

She did a great job with these projects!


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

A smile of joy to see such great work. For someone who had major surgery her work is perfect. I bet the baby will play long hours with these wonderful toys. God Bless her special talents.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Good for her. They are adorable. A wish for a full and speedy recovery is being made for her!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Why would we laugh? They are fabulous. Blessings to her and your family.


----------



## 84275 (Jan 25, 2013)

THANKYOU everyone for your kind comments & prayers, she wants to do a blue duck next to go in his nursery


----------



## 84275 (Jan 25, 2013)

My hubby her father bought 3 big bottles of champagne to celebrate her life, she is not allowed alcohol yet due to the medication she is on, so the champagne is on ice until she gets that all clear, it will be 1 year on 16th May so I've ordered a brain cake for her as a surprise (she asked for 1 when she was in intensive care along with a laptop) She laughs every time she users her laptop because she can't remember asking her dad for it bless her


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

Why would anyone laugh? She did a great job. I wish you and your daughter the very best.


----------



## NCOB (Jan 8, 2013)

dccjb said:


> My 24 year old daughter is recovering from major brain surgery to save her life, she was determined to finish these dolls for her friends baby boy which is due July, she insisted on NO help from me.
> Considering what she as been through I think they are brilliant & her friend will love them


Wow!!!!! Your daughter has a big and wonderful heart. I have a 35 year old son who is a surviver of a brain tumor that he had a 7. Many good wishes for your daughter. :thumbup: :thumbup: May she have a speedy recovery and many more years to come.


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Why would anyone laugh....they are beautiful. Congratulations on her lovely work and thinking of others while undergoing her own healing. A prayer has been said for her continued healing and complete recovery. Hope to see the blue duck when she finishes it.


----------



## karend1 (Apr 27, 2011)

great job well done :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Anyone who would laugh at these beautiful toys made by your daughter would have to have a weird sense of humour. They are FAB U LOSA! I think she has done a smashing job. Give her a hug for me and tell her that I am sending God's blessings on her today and every day.


----------



## 84275 (Jan 25, 2013)

She knows I have put these on here, she's going to have a look when she get's home, she works with 1 of her brothers & my brother, so one of them picks her up & brings her home, she's slowly getting back into work, she's not allowed to work at her old nursery due to her not being able to lift toddlers & babies, so she sits at a desk a couple of hours a day packing soaps into boxes & labelling them, she enjoys it & it doesn't tire her out too much.


----------



## Lo'L (Jan 21, 2011)

Your daughter did a great job and I think both are adorable!

Hope she is doing well from her surgery.

Best wishes ;-)


----------



## ali-knitter (Jan 30, 2013)

Those are amazing!


----------



## maybebabydesigns (Dec 11, 2012)

Why would we laugh they are adorable, she has done a great job :thumbup:


----------



## KatStabe (Nov 22, 2011)

The ONLY thing wrong with them is the fact that those aren't going to any of my grandbabies!


----------



## RNLinda (Dec 14, 2012)

They are wonderful. I can assure you mine would not look half as good.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

they are wonderful and more important they are from the heart!


----------



## patmastel (Mar 2, 2012)

They're great! Knitting IS the best medicine ever! That and a fighting spirit will get her thru! They are brilliant


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

What is not to love!!!! They are adorable!!!! I hope all goes well with her and she is back knitting with mom again very soon!!!!


----------



## elbev (Aug 25, 2011)

best wishes to her for a continued recovery! She must be a wonderful person.


----------



## slye (Feb 1, 2013)

Absolutely no reason to laugh, she did an amazing job, her friend will know how much love was put into them & they will be cherished forever.


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

I just love these dolls and I'm sure the little boy will love them too. Looking forward to seeing a pic of the duck when it's finished. Best wishes to your daughter for a speedy recovery.


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

She did a great job.


----------



## sheltie01 (Sep 18, 2012)

they are really sweet ...glad your daughter is on the mend...


----------



## KnittingNerd (Mar 28, 2012)

She did a great job...My mother had brain surgery; it is tough...Hope your daughter is healing well


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

slye said:


> Absolutely no reason to laugh, she did an amazing job, her friend will know how much love was put into them & they will be cherished forever.


They surely will.
Wishing your daughter great progress; and the very best as her recovery continues.


----------



## margaretcave (May 30, 2012)

Bless her indeed, her knitting is going to be well loved, nothing there to laugh at. Hope she has a speedy recovery.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Very cute!


----------



## kentish lady (Jun 10, 2011)

she done pretty darn good .and wish her a speedy recovery


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Bless her heart that she is thinking of others instead of feeling sorry for herself. She has a heart of gold. I pray for her speedy recovery.


----------



## birsss (Aug 16, 2011)

Lovely dolls. Wishing her a speedy recovery.


----------



## mkilcoyne (Apr 30, 2012)

They are adorable! What an effort she has made to complete them, too! Prayers for her speedy recovery.


----------



## grannie (Mar 4, 2011)

Adorable


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Bravo! Best to your daughter.


----------



## jenven (Dec 5, 2012)

I think they are adorable and take quite a lot of patience to complete so well done to your daughter especially under the circumstances. Sending get well wishes xxx


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Your daughter should get a pat on the back, her toys are fantastic,her work is beautiful,why should I laugh. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mgrsis01 (Nov 7, 2011)

Write up a little narrative and incude with photos for his baby book. That way the little guy will know how much love and effort came to him through such a wonderful gift. 

Savor that champagne in a few days.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

gorgeous job--God bless her heart and her thoughts being on someone other than herself--this is the power that will drive her life forward!!


----------



## Searley (Apr 4, 2012)

They are wonderful. I hope your daughter makes a full recovery and gets to enjoy that lovely champagne. I have a friend who has brain cancer and was only given months to live. That was 8 years ago!


----------



## Tanikins (May 12, 2011)

Why would anyone laugh? They're lovely. I wish her a full recovery.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Those are adorable! I'm sure her friend will appreciate all the work that goes into handmade toys. Prayers for your daughter's recovery!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Aww they are lovely. Well done to your daughter and her friend is going to adore them. I hope you daughter makes a full recovery.


----------



## barbara perpoli (Feb 7, 2013)

Nothing to laugh to about, the work is beautiful and so is she. God bless her and everyone around her.


----------



## beverlyl (Apr 20, 2011)

Very Nice!! Hope all goes well!!


----------



## bettytee (Aug 16, 2011)

There is nothing to laugh about, her work is beautiful, your daughter shows great determination to finish the baby's gift,and it will be a special one that I am sure your daughter's friend will appreciate . I wish your daughter continued improvement in her health I am sure she will tackle that in the same way she finished the baby's gift detemined not to be beaten. God Bless


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

Excellent work,well done.


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

Excellent work,well done.


----------



## robyn_knits (Oct 2, 2012)

Prayers for you and your brave daughter.


----------



## robyn_knits (Oct 2, 2012)

Prayers for you and your brave daughter.


----------



## robyn_knits (Oct 2, 2012)

Beautiful dolls.


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

You go girl I am sending you a big hug. Get Well Soon. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dshorty57 (Apr 18, 2011)

Those are sooo cute!!!! she did a great job


----------



## kammyv4 (Aug 6, 2012)

Her dolls are wonderful and I am sure the baby will love them.


----------



## Donna Jean (Sep 7, 2011)

Great job, best wishes to your daughter and your family.


----------



## Tomasina (Feb 2, 2011)

They're sweet. She did a wonderful job all by herself. Prayers for her full recovery.


----------



## Rita Ann (Jan 17, 2012)

I think they are cute....prayers for your family and your daughter.


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

They're adorable! Your daughter is obviously a creative, good hearted woman and apparently a strong one! How fortunate that she enjoys knitting, I truly believe it will help in her recovery. Lord knows it exercises my brain, constantly 
Prayers for a smooth and speedy recovery.


----------



## davidw1226 (Jan 29, 2011)

They're cute.


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

Good for her.


----------



## NanaG (Jun 12, 2012)

Great job! Give her a big hug and kiss, and let her know there are many praying for her speedy recovery! Also praying for her family to stay strong and encouraged as she recuperates. I'm sure some days can be very long.


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

They are wonderful!


----------



## WelshWooly (Jul 4, 2012)

Now why would we laugh, even be fore reading your words I was awweing over the snowman and l ad mire your daughter's determination, Good luck to her and god bless her.


----------



## sanditoes48 (Feb 6, 2013)

There is nothing to laugh about. What a trooper to carry on under adverse circumstances. Perseverance................and they are adorable :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

They came out great. So glad your daughter is doing well, God Bless her, and enjoy your celebration.


----------



## CBratt (Dec 6, 2012)

Who would laugh?? They look lovely! God bless her and I hope she has a speedy recovery.


----------



## Bitsee (Mar 11, 2013)

dccjb said:


> My 24 year old daughter is recovering from major brain surgery to save her life, she was determined to finish these dolls for her friends baby boy which is due July, she insisted on NO help from me.
> Considering what she as been through I think they are brilliant & her friend will love them


Awwwww!!!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

I think the dolls are beautiful, and should be very special!! Best wishes to your daughter, and speedy recovery!!


----------



## Thatbella (Jan 9, 2013)

No need for laughter here. The work is neat, the tension is good, they have character and she should be proud of her determination.

Maybe she will decide to take on other projects each one a little more challenging than the previous one - she can keep them and see how each day that passes she gets stronger and stronger.

It sounds like she has a lot of moral support - all the best for a continued and positive recovery for her.


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

great work. they will be cherished. hope your daughter recovers well.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Wow! I'm impressed! After my stroke I couldn't remember one line of pattern when trying to knit! It made me angry with frustration! She healed her brain just by sticking to these projects. They are so much more precious considering the conditions under which they were knitted. I hope her friend appreciates that! They are beautiful and no one would ever laugh!


----------



## sophie6647 (Mar 7, 2012)

The dolls are great the baby will love them God bless your daughter x


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Oh, my! These are just adorable! My prayers are with her for a quick recovery! :thumbup:


----------



## kdb (Aug 29, 2012)

My prayers are with your daughter, what she made was cute they are nothing to laugh at. What she made is very special.


----------



## Jaymacphe (Jan 24, 2013)

My best wishes for your daughter. Anything made with love cannot be laughed at at any time.....
I also think she has done a great job. I know I couldn't do better...


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

No laughing here .. just wondering why i cant knit like that!!! I wish u and ur family godspeed 


Susie


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

These are marvelous


----------



## jmarcus276 (Jan 23, 2011)

I think they are great...the love shines through and the baby will love playing with them


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Cute!!!good job...


----------



## Colonial Cat (Mar 4, 2013)

they are just right nice work and a baby will grow to love them


----------



## Monika (Oct 5, 2011)

i love them wonderful work prayers for her and the family


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

They are so cute I love them, and she is one determined lady, good for her. Enjoy your party when it happens she deserves all the good. God Bless her/


----------



## jdsanford5 (Jul 5, 2012)

Think she did a great job - and best wishes for a full and speedy recovery ;-)


----------



## SusieQue (Jan 26, 2012)

dccjb said:


> My 24 year old daughter is recovering from major brain surgery to save her life, she was determined to finish these dolls for her friends baby boy which is due July, she insisted on NO help from me.
> Considering what she as been through I think they are brilliant & her friend will love them


Great job. :thumbup: They will be treasured. She's too young to have been through something so rough! Sending every wish for her speedy recovery.


----------



## MKjane (May 20, 2011)

They're adorable!


----------



## kestrelz (Nov 29, 2011)

Too cute! No apologies necessary, ever! Best wishes to her, may she be well


----------



## dottie2 (Mar 22, 2011)

I think they are fantastic!! Tell her to keep up the great work!!


----------



## afoster (Jun 10, 2012)

Bless her indeed! She did a wonderful job on the dolls. Will be remembering her in our prayers for a quick recovery. I say quick knowing it's been so long but she still has a long life ahead.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Bless your daughter. She did a wonderful job!! No reason to laugh at all - I just see reasons to cheer her on!!!!


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

Why would anyone laugh? These are a more than a labor of love. They are very special and I'm sure her friend will recognize that. I think she did a great job. I applaud your daughter and wish her only good things in the future.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

virginia42 said:


> No reason to laugh. She did a fine job.
> 
> I trust that she has a good recovery. Thx for sharing.


Ditto


----------



## dwidget (May 30, 2011)

your daughter did a great job. i am happy to hear she is feeling better.


----------



## shirleyoboe (Feb 21, 2012)

dccjb said:


> My 24 year old daughter is recovering from major brain surgery to save her life, she was determined to finish these dolls for her friends baby boy which is due July, she insisted on NO help from me.
> Considering what she as been through I think they are brilliant & her friend will love them


They are absolutely adorable--brain surgery or no!
Please wish your daughter a full recovery!
She must be a very determined and brave young lady!!!


----------



## Perksgirl46 (Jan 16, 2013)

After having brain surgery myself, I doubt that I would have been able to do what your daughter has. :thumbup:


----------



## arlenecc (Jul 27, 2012)

The toys are super well done and what a thrill in May to uncork the champagne and celebrate! I'm sure family support had a great deal to do in her recovery.
Kudos to you all!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

They're so cute! What a nice thing for her to do - very admirable. I hope she's well soon. She sounds like quite a girl!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

They're so cute! What a nice thing for her to do - very admirable. I hope she's well soon. She sounds like quite a woman.


----------



## Cpautler (Oct 26, 2011)

They are just adorable! She did a beautiful job. Prayers for her speedy recovery.


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Those dolls are great - and a speedy recovery to your daughter.


----------



## PoodleMom (May 12, 2011)

laurelarts said:


> Why would we laugh? They are fabulous. Blessings to her and your family.


Exactly what I was going to say. Can't wait to see your daughter's next project!


----------



## HoneyOink (May 29, 2011)

Spectacular...will be loved!


----------



## chorister (Aug 20, 2011)

Tell her huge congratulations and all the very best for her recovery from just down the M1 in Derby.


----------



## gmarie (Feb 8, 2012)

virginia42 said:


> No reason to laugh. She did a fine job.
> 
> I trust that she has a good recovery. Thx for sharing.


I totally agree. Prayers for a speedy recovery.


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

I think she did a fine job --- they're cute!! :thumbup:


----------



## Gramms9 (Mar 10, 2012)

Way to go girl!! Good luck with the recovery and keep those needles going


----------



## yto111 (Jul 18, 2012)

Why would we laugh? I couldn't do that! They are wonderful! My dad suffered severe brain Injury 2 years so I know a little of what you are going through. Patience and love will get you there!


----------



## Loomahat (Dec 28, 2012)

dccjb said:


> My 24 year old daughter is recovering from major brain surgery to save her life, she was determined to finish these dolls for her friends baby boy which is due July, she insisted on NO help from me.
> Considering what she as been through I think they are brilliant & her friend will love them


They ARE brilliant. She is a Brave Heart.


----------



## lindaknits (Mar 18, 2011)

They are adorable! Good luck to your daughter!


----------



## mjoan44 (Feb 7, 2011)

I love them, and she did a great job on them. :thumbup:


----------



## missysmommy (Jun 30, 2012)

They are darling! And will keep her in my prayers.


----------



## Knitter4ever (Feb 24, 2013)

The dolls are very cute, she did an excellent job on them!!


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

They are so cute she did a great job


----------



## Revathi akshay (Jun 26, 2012)

Very beautiful... Hats off to your daughter ....


----------



## nemcfo (Jul 29, 2012)

Your daughter did a beautiful job knitting the dolls.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

lovely, you must be so proud of her.


----------



## deercreek (Jan 28, 2012)

I think its beautiful.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Bless her! They very well done! I wouldn' t mind them!

Betty


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

Great determination, great job! Prayers for her continued recovery and keep knitting!


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

:thumbup: Well done. :thumbup: Best wishes to your daughter for a complete recovery.


----------



## mommawilk (Jan 31, 2013)

They are beautiful. 5 years today I lost my mom to brain cancer and have the pieces of a crazy quilt she was working on to put together. It will not be perfect but it will be loved - it is for one of my daughters.


----------



## dad's funnyface (Sep 1, 2012)

virginia42 said:


> No reason to laugh. She did a fine job.
> 
> I trust that she has a good recovery. Thx for sharing.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

Jaybee said:


> I love them and I love her spirit. You go girl!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Ritaw (Nov 25, 2012)

Lovely work . Your daughter sounds like a determined young woman. I wish her a speedy recovery x


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

God bless her.


----------



## jeanpfaz (Apr 24, 2013)

The only reason I would laugh is because these are so cute they "tickle me to death" and are bound to bring joy to whoever receives them!


----------



## Maxine R (Apr 15, 2011)

dccjb said:


> My 24 year old daughter is recovering from major brain surgery to save her life, she was determined to finish these dolls for her friends baby boy which is due July, she insisted on NO help from me.
> Considering what she as been through I think they are brilliant & her friend will love them


All I can say it well done and theres nothing wrong with them.


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

they are beautiful


----------



## Lisab593 (Mar 14, 2012)

They are really lovely! Your Daughter should be proud of them. I have lots of respect for her and her determination to do them on her own! Well done to your Daughter, hope she is much much better  x


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

She did a great job. I pray she has a full recovery.


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

Your daughter's toys are perfect! I would say her brain has definitely recovered. Prayers and positive thoughts to her and all of your family.


----------



## Helen Morse (Feb 14, 2012)

woohoo, they are great!!! They did a great job!!


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

She's done a brill job.

I hope she is well on the mend now?

Pam


----------



## Bauerfest (Jan 31, 2011)

Why on earth would anyone laugh at such adorable toys? I applaud her perseverance to finish them by herself, and I have no doubt they will be treasured by her friend for many years to come. You should be very proud of her.


----------



## SYAPJR (Mar 5, 2011)

Oh, I think they are wonderful! She's one a super job on them. Hope she has a speedy recovery.


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

They look great.


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

They look great.


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

dccjb said:


> My 24 year old daughter is recovering from major brain surgery to save her life, she was determined to finish these dolls for her friends baby boy which is due July, she insisted on NO help from me.
> Considering what she as been through I think they are brilliant & her friend will love them


If anything your daughter is an inspiration to others! Great Job!


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Hope your daughter is doing well. The work she did is great!


----------



## Poots (Jul 30, 2012)

I'm glad your daughter can do so well, my daughter has had brain surgery twice she refuses to do anything. She had a stroke during the first surgery.


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

They are so cute. She did a great job. I love them.


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

Nothing to laugh about, those are darling. Blessings to you and your family.


----------



## meyersa0 (Jan 29, 2013)

The dolls are wonderful. Only a strong spirit could manage surgery, completing a knitting project and recovering. God had to smile on such a spirit! Blessings to her and your family.


----------



## GrandmaMoses (Sep 1, 2011)

What a great job. They really are cute


----------



## shibelle (Jun 23, 2011)

Great job and best of luck for a quick recovery. Keep knitting!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

They are so cute! Wonderful little guys!


----------



## joannav (Jul 16, 2011)

many posts...
couldn't read all but you must be sure by now we are ALL sincerely rooting for your daughter and her determination and lovely knits


----------



## Lannie (Sep 4, 2012)

Beautiful and good luck to your daughter...


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

God love her for all she has been through. I think she did a great job. I have tried to make knitted animals/dolls and mine did not come out as well as your daughter's did and I don't have brain damage. Of course, if you ask my husband you might get a different response!


----------



## mum41 (Jul 26, 2011)

High five to her. And a very good job.


----------



## MaryA (Jan 26, 2011)

Certainly no laughs from me
only a big smile at how cute they are, and kudos. To her determination to finish. That positive attitude will take her a long ways in healing and overcoming what life has thrown at her. WTG!


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

I think they're darling and hope your daughter is doing well :thumbup:


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

I never had brain surgery and I doubt I could make these as nicely! They are so cute. Big congratulations to your daughter and best wishes for her continued recovery. Thanks for sharing. Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## teannia (Nov 27, 2011)

There is nothing to laugh at here! Your daughter's work is wonderful! I bet you can't begin to describe how happy you are about her recovery, and her knitting skills. I sure hope you can all share those bottles of champagne very soon. I send your daughter my best wishes for continued recovery.


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Blessings to your daughter. I know these will be loved and cherished. I love them and think they have character.


----------



## JuneS (Nov 3, 2011)

Excellent therapy for her to concentrate on finishing her project and following directions. she did a wonderful job and baby will love them. I like the rabbit with his little jacket and hat!!!


----------



## tookie (Jan 30, 2012)

So wonderful that she wanted to do them by herself. That certainly says a lot about her spirit. Her toys are great. I can't do them very well! God bless her.


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

They are absolutely adorable!!! Your daughter did a wonderful job creating these!!! Wishing your daughter a speedy and complete recovery!!!


----------



## oannejay (Apr 12, 2012)

You must have a loving supportive family with a sense of humor-- all necessary to survive the trials of life. Sounds like you give each other strength. God Bless you all.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Your daughter did a wonderful job with the dolls. Prayers coming your way for the whole family for continued good health.


----------



## Izziebear (Dec 31, 2011)

Will keep your daughter in my prayers. I just love that teddy bear.


----------



## Sandifrommichigan (Oct 31, 2012)

These toys are wonderful, I wouldn't attempt them due to the small work.. Praying your Daughter heals quickly and gets back to her normal lifestyle soon. But have her keep knitting she is good at it.

Angel hugs and Happy Stitches


----------



## yarnuser (Mar 9, 2011)

Sending my prayers to your daughter and you. Also, I am so impressed by all the messages of love and support from the KP family. When I am feeling lonely I will know where to turn. 
May God bless your daughter and the entire KP family.


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

They look great......Obviously her surgery has not adversely affected her ability to knit. I still haven't worked up the courage to try the intricate doll patterns. 
Give her my prayers and best wishes for her recovery... :thumbup:


----------



## LoriJ. (Mar 4, 2012)

Praying for total healing!! She did a great job!!!


----------



## shanni (Apr 18, 2011)

She has done a great job, no reason at all to laugh, hope she continues to get better and better in her health


----------



## EllenBowsher (Nov 3, 2011)

These are precious. I wish your daughter a good recovery ;-)


----------



## EllenBowsher (Nov 3, 2011)

These are precious. I wish your daughter a good recovery ;-)


----------



## Jaymacphe (Jan 24, 2013)

Poots said:


> I'm glad your daughter can do so well, my daughter has had brain surgery twice she refuses to do anything. She had a stroke during the first surgery.


Everybody reacts differently and she was probably scared (I know l would be). Give her time and she will come good. Love to her and you. Joan


----------



## realsilvergirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Gorgeous. I work with brain injured pts and These are fantastic!


----------



## njbk55 (Apr 29, 2011)

great job. i would share the story with the friend so that she knows the lover and determination that went into them


----------



## 84275 (Jan 25, 2013)

Hello all, this is Chelsea thanku for your kind words, i have read them all, my mum asked if she could put a photo of them on here & i said yes. it is nearly a year to my operation & i am finally getting there, my mum wants to share some GREAT news with everyone so is going to start a new topic & she is crying again because of it lol i couldnt ave got thru this year if it wasn't for my mum, dad & 2 brothers, the worst part was being embarrsed at having to let my mum take me to the loo & bath & dress me but she didn't care, she just got on with it. & my dad carried me around the house because we have a big 3 storey house & there was no way of me making it up to the top floor to go in my bedroom, even though my dad bought me a double sofa bed & put it on the ground floor, i was more comfier in my own super kingsize bed lol
sory for mispelling i am hopeless lol i am trying to knit a blue chick but am struggling coz i dont like the look of it so mum said why not do a yellow one & dress it in blue, i didnt think of that so mums bought me the wool & i am going to start it today, i have been helping her make cards too but mine are wonky lol im going to save them to send to my cousins.
bye for know xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## joannav (Jul 16, 2011)

oh Chelsea-thank you so much for letting your KP family know how you are getting on..!!!

keep on trucking, girlfriend !!


----------



## meyersa0 (Jan 29, 2013)

You and your family are marvelous!


----------



## Rainbow (May 14, 2011)

Your daughter did a great job......


----------



## jeanpfaz (Apr 24, 2013)

[quote:I'm glad your daughter can do so well, my daughter has had brain surgery twice she refuses to do anything. She had a stroke during the first surgery.]



Jaymacphe said:


> Everybody reacts differently and she was probably scared (I know l would be). Give her time and she will come good. Love to her and you. Joan


Just wanted to add to Joan's reply. My husband had a stroke 11 1/2 years ago, and he hardly spoke for the first six months. Then he started to act more normally (although the physical effects of the stroke are still evident, probably in large part because he doesn't exercise). One of the symptoms of stroke is depression, and I know when I've been depressed in the past I didn't feel like doing anything. As Joan said, "Give her time..." She just needs lots of love and support now.


----------



## dwidget (May 30, 2011)

i was in a coma for 6 days and left with brain damage the depression is a normal result of anything to do with the brain. i hope your families members feel better soon.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Sweet and made with love, that is all that counts


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Lovely work.


----------



## casting on (Apr 3, 2013)

Why would anyone laugh. They are made to perfection because they were made out of love.


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

Yes, they are indeed brilliant and she did a fantabulous job! Someone will really appreciate these beautiful dolls!


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

joannav said:


> oh Chelsea-thank you so much for letting your KP family know how you are getting on..!!!


Chelsea, thanks for posting/sharing with us.
I'm happy that you are doing so well.

I'm sure that, day by day, you will continue to improve; and that knitting will always be important in your recovery.

May God bless you and your family, always.


----------



## Kathleenangel (Dec 27, 2011)

How cute are those. Your daughter is in my prayers.


----------



## newbiebecky (Feb 15, 2012)

I think her friend should be honored to accept these gifts for her new baby! Your daughter did a wonderful job and I hope her recovery goes well.


----------



## Joanne Hyde (Jul 8, 2011)

Better than I could do. The baby will love them. Great therapy. She is a trouper,God Bless.


----------



## Joanne Hyde (Jul 8, 2011)

Better than I could do. The baby will love them. Great therapy. She is a trouper,God Bless.


----------



## newsong80 (Mar 21, 2013)

I think they are awesome!


----------



## maggie.ames (Mar 26, 2013)

She did a wonderful job! They are beautiful...please tell her for me. 
When I first started knitting, I knitted two dolls. They were both dressed in jeans and a red shirt. My church sold them at the bizarre (sp). I'm hoping she's feeling better...and please keep us informed.


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

I too am recovering from a brain injury and so realize how difficult it is to produce something to be proud of. Well done to her and keep going.


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

I am not laughing at all. I don't see any reason to. I think she did a fantastic job. Great therapy!! Kudos to her. God Speed to a speedy recovery! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

i think there adorable really!


----------



## dogsfriend (May 15, 2013)

I wish her a full and speedy recovery. Her dolls are adorable ! Congratulations to her !


----------



## BTRFLY (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm not laughing either. She did a great job, and I'm sure her friend will treasure them. I pray for a complete recovery for your daughter


----------

